# Took A Month Off From The Gym



## OMNIFEX (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello All!

Well, I decided to take a month off from the gym, giving
my body a break from my 6 day a week workouts.


Started back a week ago, and, sure enough, my decline 
dumbell presses were reduced from using 100 pound 
dumbells to 50 pounders.

Yesterday, makes a week and a half. I'm back at 100 pound
dumbells, not missing a beat.

Now, here is my question.

Did I benefit from taking a one month break to be right back
where I left off (A month ago) within a week and a half?

The whole idea was to shock my muscles, returning back to
the gym within the month's period. Unfortunately, it seems
like my body recovered too fast, and, I could've just continued
and be at 130 pound dumbells (Due to taking a 3 week break)

What do you think?


Thanks!


----------



## LAM (Sep 2, 2004)

I take breaks to give my CNS a break not for the benefit of my muscles...


----------



## Arnold (Sep 2, 2004)

I think taking one week off, maybe even two weeks is fine, but beyond that you're just going to lose size/strength and it's not really necessary.


----------



## Phred (Sep 2, 2004)

I took a week of several months ago after about 18 months straight of working out.  My only days off were missed workouts here and there mostly around the holidays.  I will not do that again.  I felt lethargic and seemed to have lost strength.  Although I did not measure by self, I "felt" like I lost muscle/mass.  It took several weeks before I felt I was back to where I left off.  Psychologically it messed with me.


----------



## OMNIFEX (Sep 2, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I think taking one week off, maybe even two weeks is fine, but beyond that you're just going to lose size/strength and it's not really necessary.



Exactly what happened.

Everyone was like, "You Lost Weight". Not to mention, I felt horrible
(physically) not working out.

Well, you live you learn.

Thanks Guys!


----------

